# A Leitz...



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2007)

...binoculars, my latest find! I stepped into the largest known Militaria Antique shop in  Petaluma (CA) and found a good example of a Leitz (Leica) binoculars, the 10x50 kind. Since I have a binocular adapter for the Minox, the next step will be mounting the Minox on  it and shooting some frames.


----------

